# Being voted out from beautifulpeople



## centrino

So I signed up to this site just for fun. I uploaded 2 of -what I think are - my best photos.

This is how I'm going so far:










At first it kinda hurts but now I'm honestly laughing about it. I guess it's good to get a blunt honest opinion and learn to handle the feeling.

What do you think about this site?


----------



## Black And Mild

Haha, aye well one way to look at is that 1/3rd of the women on the site think you look pretty good *shrug*


----------



## little toaster

based on the bars in the picture, maybe just a bad luck on the girls who happen to vote on your picture?


----------



## Nada

To be honest, you're doing much better than I did, less than an hour in and I was being voted out. My ratings shot up after an hour. I didn't even get any Beautiful votes until many hours later.


----------



## Wirt

a) people voting on the internet is hardly legitimate

b) 47 hours is a long time


----------



## TPower

I must admit, it takes guts to register on a site like this. I wouldn't dare.


----------



## tehuti88

The type of site I make a point of avoiding. (I have never and will never join any of those "Vote on my looks!"-type sites.) If I wanted to torment myself I could do it just fine on my own. Or, I could just keep posting my writing, and demand brutally honest critique. Which I don't want, so I make a point of saying that I don't want it.

I've just faced too much criticism already to willingly subject myself to more, especially in regards to something I know I'm not (a beautiful person). More power to you if you find it amusing, I guess, but it's not my cup of tea. :stu


----------



## John The Great

Sounds like a ridiculous site.


----------



## ohgodits2014

:lol I don't have to post my pictures to know I'd be voted out.


----------



## shyvr6

I wonder if the people on there brag about being a member to other people?


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Why do I get the feeling that the people in this "better-than-thou" group have the most charming and sparkling personalities known to man?

Taken from the website's homepage:
- Meet REAL beautiful people who actually look in real life as they do online 
_(Because we all know that people on the internet are irrefutably legit.)_

- Attend exclusive parties and events 
_(Those parties must be hopping.)_

- Be 'discovered'
_(... by who? Hollywood people? If I turn this way, does it look like I have talent?)_

- Be part of the largest and most exclusively beautiful community in the world
_(Because this is clearly all that matters in life.)_

- Browse beautiful peoples profiles of men and women without sifting through all the riff raff 
_(Oh, God, no!! Not the riff raff! No one should be subjected to looking at the less aesthetically pleasing. That must be hell.) _


----------



## lyric

Why sign up for such a shallow, superficial, pointless site? It's obviously designed to destroy self-esteem or make people vain.


----------



## leave me alone

lyric555 said:


> Why sign up for such a shallow, superficial, pointless site? It's obviously designed to destroy self-esteem or make people vain.


It is a better way of getting a honest opinion on your appearance than creating a thread on SAS, to be honest.

(That doesn't make that site any less shallow and superficial, of course)


----------



## lyric

leave me alone said:


> It is a better way of getting a honest opinion on your appearance than creating a thread on SAS, to be honest.
> 
> (That doesn't make that site any less shallow and superficial, of course)


Why do people care what people on the internet think of their looks? Just seems pathetic to me.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

lyric555 said:


> Why sign up for such a shallow, superficial, pointless site? It's obviously designed to destroy self-esteem or make people vain.


Pretty much.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

.... why


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Those sites are brutal to a person's self-esteem. Besides that, how do you know that there aren't any trolls on there that purposely vote people down for fun? Then there are other people with specific preferences like race and hair color and will vote you down if you don't fit those preferences. I say forget about what other people think about yout looks, especially those on a website like that. Those sites are ten times worse than facebook.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

OP, I think the fact that your beautiful bar is as high as it is should speak volumes to you. That isn't a low amount at all factoring in trolls, and the fact that everybody has different preferences. 

I can see the use of a site like this for getting opinions on your appearance in an impersonal fashion, so that the level of honesty is raised. On the other hand, I don't care what people think about what I look like. To me I am attractive and that's all that matters. Have some confidence people, instead constantly seeking approval from others.


----------



## shyvr6

lyric555 said:


> Why do people care what people on the internet think of their looks?


To me, I think it's a fast way to get an honest opinion. Even if you ask people in person, most of the time they won't give you a real opinion because they don't want you to feel bad.


----------



## Yeezus92

I could never...


----------



## centrino

BasedGod said:


> OP, I think the fact that your beautiful bar is as high as it is should speak volumes to you. That isn't a low amount at all factoring in trolls, and the fact that everybody has different preferences.


I'm not beautiful anymore 












shyvr6 said:


> To me, I think it's a fast way to get an honest opinion. Even if you ask people in person, most of the time they won't give you a real opinion because they don't want you to feel bad.


I'm not for or against this type of sites, but like you said, you get an honest opinion because people is willing to give it due the fact it's an anonymous vote.


----------



## Special

Now I'm kinda curious to see who the people on that website are.

I want to see the "beautiful" faces of those who are in there.

I just might try to register there with a fake profile.:twisted


----------



## shyvr6

Special said:


> Now I'm kinda curious to see who the people on that website are.
> 
> I want to see the "beautiful" faces of those who are in there.


You can see a small example of the people on this site:

http://reesarch.wordpress.com/2012/...lpeople-com-so-how-did-he-do-pictures-inside/


----------



## Evo

I would probably get voted out. :lol


----------



## huh

I'd rather fap with sandpaper than join such a shallow site.


----------



## Yeezus92

tybg


----------



## aloneanddizzy

This reminds me a bit of my HotOrNot experience (in which I think I may have set a record for lowest ratings ever in my age group). I think it can be useful to get an objective, collective evaluation of how others perceive your outward appearance, but would at least recommend that you try not to allow a bad result to affect your opinion of yourself as a whole person. (For example, as bad as my HoN results were, I know that it only explained why I could never get anywhere with women socially, and that there are still plenty of ways for me to have a worthwhile life, even if I concluded that I'll have to remain single while doing so.)

As someone else said, even if you do end up being voted out, you can certainly take solace in the fact that some "beautiful" women actually opted to vote you as "beautiful". Believe me, it could be way worse: on HoN, which isn't limited to votes from the "beautiful" people, my pictures still didn't even get a single vote higher than a 5 (on a scale from 1 to 10). So from my perspective, you should be very encouraged.


----------



## Silent Image

A pay-dating site...

Rip off


----------



## Dat Gyul

I would probably put up a picture of myself in drag just to see what kind of score I would get.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I'm crazy enough to see how quickly I get voted out...


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Special said:


> Now I'm kinda curious to see who the people on that website are.
> 
> I want to see the "beautiful" faces of those who are in there.
> *
> I just might try to register there with a fake profile.*:twisted


Do it, do it, do it. I want to break their system :lol


----------



## godhelpme2

i just went on that site outta curiosity, and that site sounds like complete superficial bullsh-t. "Let's find dates with what could potentially be the love of our lives, based off how hot people rate them. who cares if their personality is **** "

i wouldn't worry about stupid sites like that. :/


----------



## Doomed

How frightening. I could nev


----------



## timtron

centrino said:


> So I signed up to this site just for fun. I uploaded 2 of -what I think are - my best photos.
> 
> This is how I'm going so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first it kinda hurts but now I'm honestly laughing about it. I guess it's good to get a blunt honest opinion and learn to handle the feeling.
> 
> What do you think about this site?


It just means youre not beautiful, too bad


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

This site is very dangerous for people with social anxiety. I don't recommend. I've joined before and was voted out (out of curiosity, I guess), but I don't really care.

Oh, and the creator is a member of the more inferior, sub-human race.


----------



## basuraeuropea

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Oh, and the creator is a member of the more inferior, sub-human race.


the creator, who i just looked up, is greg hodge, and is caucasian.

what's up with your statement?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

basuraeuropea said:


> the creator, who i just looked up, is greg hodge, and is caucasian.
> 
> what's up with your statement?


He is intellectually inferior and is of no benefit to mankind


----------



## basuraeuropea

DeniseAfterAll said:


> He is intellectually inferior and is of no benefit to mankind


because he is caucasian? or did you misuse the word 'race'?

we'll put the notion of race as a social construct aside for now.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

basuraeuropea said:


> because he is caucasian? or did you misuse the word 'race'?
> 
> we'll put the notion of race as a social construct aside for now.


I probably did?

When we refer to the _human race_.. we're not just talking about Asians, Africans, etc.

To put it simple, this dude is a moron, but a good business man at the right place and the right time.


----------



## basuraeuropea

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I probably did?
> 
> When we refer to the _human race_.. we're not just talking about Asians, Africans, etc.
> 
> To put it simple, this dude is a moron, but a good business man at the right place and the right time.


got it.

but hyphenating 'sub' and 'human' (sub-human) and placing 'race' behind doesn't imply 'human race' but rather implies a member of one of the socially constructed races, e.g. white, black, asian, etc. who happens to be sub-human due to one of the aforementioned races.

oh, semantics, proper grammar, and punctuation.

that aside, he is an excellent businessman who is profiting greatly, so i can't quite label him a moron, although he may or may not have a terrible moral character.


----------



## Royals

Ask Marlyn Manson he is part of the _beautiful people_  Here we go again. People actually thinking pictures are 100% real :lol Are those pictures all made by a professional portrait photographer with years of experience? With the right lense, distance and lights? No, they are made with cellphones probably. So when you know pictures aren't 'real' how can you even judge them? This is pointless. The sad thing is kids really believe this. Avoid those sites if you don't want more complexes.

http://www.beautifulpeople.com/en-NL (who decides who is beautiful enough to 'belong there'? It so ridiculous


----------



## Kakumbus

lol just registered, its pretty sad that some very ugly dude get approval but apparently im not even getting in ^^


----------



## Monroee

KramersHalfSister said:


> Besides that, how do you know that there aren't any trolls on there that purposely vote people down for fun?


This. :?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll




----------



## Rorschach915

^ I like how the user @n00bstriker actually brings out some legit arguments and she responds with a HERP-DERP-VIGIN-WORLD-OF-WARCRAFT-YOU-DON'T-KNOW-ME-IT'S-JUST-FOR-FUN-I-DON'T-CARE-ABOUT-OTHERS-BECAUSE-I'M-ABOVE-THEM trivial overdone crap.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I would be pleased with the amount of good feedback tbh dude. Meh, so what if you didn't get in.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Rorschach915 said:


> ^ I like how the user @n00bstriker actually brings out some legit arguments and she responds with a HERP-DERP-VIGIN-WORLD-OF-WARCRAFT-YOU-DON'T-KNOW-ME-IT'S-JUST-FOR-FUN-I-DON'T-CARE-ABOUT-OTHERS-BECAUSE-I'M-ABOVE-THEM trivial overdone crap.


Well, she was pretty much just saying that the website isn't pretty reliable. People could be taking the piss.


----------



## Parcius

Sounds like a site I would want to avoid


----------



## Kakumbus

DeniseAfterAll said:


>


lol interesting, at first i felt this girl was little psycho but shes totally awesome.


----------



## shyvr6

I found her to be annoying.


----------



## theseventhkey

lol, if I was to get voted(I know I would) I'd see it as a "Badge of Honor". :clap


----------



## Paper Samurai

LOL - just came across this epic related video - are they for real ?? :teeth


----------



## thelonelyloner

This is utterly stupid.


----------



## elvin jones

Out of curiosity I decided to join. I guess I am hmmm ok.










So after browsing the website I must admit that there are a lot of really good looking women who are signed up. If I get admitted I might even try it out.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Wow...that's some crazy ****. that site is a joke.


----------



## elvin jones

SupaDupaFly said:


> Wow...that's some crazy ****. that site is a joke.


I think people should sign up for that website instead of making am I ugly threads on SAS.


----------



## shyvr6

elvin jones said:


> I think people should sign up for that website instead of making am I ugly threads on SAS.


I think the people here are more forgiving than the people on that site. The people who made those ugly threads aren't ugly, but they aren't exactly hot either, imo. They're just average people who would most likely get voted out on a site like that which isn't going to help their already low self-esteem. If they want to try it out though, then they can go right ahead. Maybe they'll surprise themselves if it goes better than expected.


----------



## elvin jones

shyvr6 said:


> I think the people here are more forgiving than the people on that site. The people who make those ugly threads aren't ugly, but they aren't exactly hot either, imo. They're just average people who would most likely get voted out on a site like that. If they want to try it out though, then they can go right ahead.


People here are incredibly generous I think. If people are seeking honest and real answers, they should just sign up on a site like that. I am quite surprised how good everyone is on that site. On other dating sites, one out of ten people look good. On there two out of three are really good looking.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

elvin jones said:


> I think people should sign up for that website instead of making am I ugly threads on SAS.


That site is really a fake reality...most people on there are of model status..i am sure most wouldn't even get a glimpse from these "beautiful" people.


----------



## Royals

People on those sites have fake attitudes and might be beautiful from the outside but inside? How can you even judge someone without meeting them? Like one picture says it all. It's insane how internet makes us believe that 

I agree that girl in the video sounds a bit scary. Cynical, overly social and like she's wanting to proof a point. Sounds like someone who is rejected by that site. Not like someone from here


----------



## Paper Samurai

elvin jones said:


> I think people should sign up for that website instead of making am I ugly threads on SAS.


Man I'm actually tempted to do this now that you mention it, I have a mild case of BDD, and have no idea what I actually look like to other people.


----------



## Kakumbus

was in was out in and out now im out with 4 h left yay feels more like luck tbh.


----------



## Otherside

I'm curious to what rating Id get, but I suspect Id get voted out anyway. 
This site kicked off 25000 people anyway for "gaining weight during the holiday season", the owners have received death threats from upset users that were voted out, and has had to set up a helpline for people who cannot cope with being voted out. Mental. : /


----------



## leave me alone

Even after being voted in, you have to pay to get any use of the site...


----------



## Unknown88

I honestly cannot understand why people sign up for this. 

I have made a rule for myself, to never post my photo anywhere on the internet except facebook. It's not because I am exceptionally strange looking, it's because with the anonymity people can be very cruel about even the tiniest flaw. 

There's people out there that find me attractive, there's people who don't. I'll be happier living not knowing which side was greater so I am not putting myself up for voting anywhere. If I were single I'd rather be among the "riff raff" and be found by someone who though I was attractive than be a "beautiful person".


----------



## Paper Samurai

leave me alone said:


> Even after being voted in, you have to pay to get any use of the site...


:um Sounds dodgey as heck then lol.


----------



## yellowpages

i'm not going anywhere near those type of websites, ever... just on principle. kudos to you, though, for having the guts to try it out. just don't take it seriously, please.


----------



## alte

centrino said:


> So I signed up to this site just for fun. I uploaded 2 of -what I think are - my best photos.
> 
> This is how I'm going so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first it kinda hurts but now I'm honestly laughing about it. I guess it's good to get a blunt honest opinion and learn to handle the feeling.
> 
> What do you think about this site?


Just for the heck of it, I put my photo up for evaluation on that site and to no one's great surprise failed to gain acceptance to this most elite club. What irks me though, is that I cannot see what type of votes I received because after receiving the rejection email "sorry, you are not attractive enough", I could not log into my account.

I like what Anderson Cooper has to say about the site


----------



## Paper Samurai

Checking the site out quickly a few things become clear:


Girls, show some boob, sure fire way to increase your rating.
Every guy should be shirtless or close to it for the same reason
(providing you have a six pack)
It's pretty sad to see, but a lot of black women are getting particularly harshly rated. :|


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Paper Samurai said:


> It's pretty sad to see, but a lot of black women are getting particularly harshly rated. :|


*Sigh* As usual.

Never understood the hate that black women get.


----------



## McdonaldMiller

I was on for about 20 minutes and I got no beautiful votes lol. But that test was useless to me. I have already been kicked out of normal peoples club many times. I was not surprised.


----------



## TakeOne

^Liquid Snake didn't get into the Beautiful club!? Must be because of your recessive genes. 

This site almost seems likes a parody of society. I wonder if the people that started it realized what they were doing.


----------



## elvin jones

Hey how do you check your final votes after the approval period ends? I saw someone with 0-0-0 on the timer in one of their pictures. Well, I got accepted. You only have to pay a subscription for the premium services, you can still message others with the free account. 

It went much better than I initially thought and I even got 181 likes. I think more people should try it if they are curious how attractive the opposite sex finds you. The most surprising part is that my profile is basically empty besides two pics I uploaded. So this is how it feels to be objectified, feels good man.


----------



## elvin jones

Okay, I must admit that I feel very flattered and it feels good to have your ego stroked. Looking at all the women who liked my profile, the overwhelming majority are from europe and south america - especially russian and british. Not too much love from american ladies. Looks like I need to move. :b

Also I never seen so many good looking older women in their mid to late 30s before. Half the site is people in their 30s.


----------



## leave me alone

elvin jones said:


> Hey how do you check your final votes after the approval period ends? I saw someone with 0-0-0 on the timer in one of their pictures. Well, I got accepted. *You only have to pay a subscription for the premium services, you can still message others with the free account.*
> 
> It went much better than I initially thought and I even got 181 likes. I think more people should try it if they are curious how attractive the opposite sex finds you. The most surprising part is that my profile is basically empty besides two pics I uploaded. So this is how it feels to be objectified, feels good man.


You can't.


----------



## elvin jones

Once you verify your account you can start messaging for free.


----------



## leave me alone

Yeah, and those model-like looking girls liking my profile and sharing access to private pictures (which I have to pay for) without me even talking to them are totally "real" too. I don't trust this site one bit.


----------



## elvin jones

All I know is I should have been born in Russia. Or maybe the overwhelming majority of members are just simply from there. Either way I need to plan a trip there. Haha. :b

I think the purpose of creating a profile for most people is just for laughs and curiosity. But if you happened to meet some chicks out of it that's just a bonus.


----------



## Royals

I don't think the owners of these sites and magazines realize how much identity/mental complexes they create with people who feel they are not good enough (to belong to the 'beautiful people'). I would love to see a site like that where
beauty means character and intelligence and you are valued for those things instead of looks. Where you get points for helping others and being kind to them.

So what if some people give you good votes online? If someone, or a couple people in real life judge you will your self esteem be crushed? I mean, people with high self esteem don't care about anyone no matter what he/she says about them. They do not search for validation from others to feel happy/good. Don't you understand that identity/happiness/self esteem is something that you have to built from the inside and you cannot receive from others.


----------



## ravens

I've wanted to post my pictures on websites like this, but I never do it and probably won't. I don't like what I look like in my pictures anyway and if I get rated low it would make me hate what I look like even more.


----------



## srschirm

Wow, I shudder to think what rating I would get.


----------



## KelsKels

What a gross site. Not like its accurate anyways. People on sites like this are looking for photoshopped perfection or at least an fb pic type shot. With perfect lighting and angle. Photos on the internet are the worst way to judge appearance.


----------



## srschirm

Part of me is tempted to submit pictures.


----------



## elvin jones

srschirm said:


> Part of me is tempted to submit pictures.


I think it is a good method of exposure therapy. If you get rejected, oh well it really doesn't matter. But if things go better than expected that's good too. As long as you go into it just for laughs it couldn't hurt.

People who are very sensitive should avoid these type of sites though.


----------



## oceanlife

It seems like the main objective of that site is to judge other people and not actually look for a date...


----------



## MindOverMood

oceanlife said:


> It seems like the main objective of that site is to judge other people and not actually look for a date...


I had no clue that it was even a dating site until I actually went there:blank


----------



## srschirm

elvin jones said:


> I think it is a good method of exposure therapy. If you get rejected, oh well it really doesn't matter. But if things go better than expected that's good too. As long as you go into it just for laughs it couldn't hurt.
> 
> People who are very sensitive should avoid these type of sites though.


True. I am sensitive haha, but it would be good exposure.


----------



## successful

I like the idea of the site...

Plenty of fish is for whales & not so attractive people.
This one for attractive people that feels like wasting their money.

I don't see a problem.


----------



## AngelClare

successful said:


> I like the idea of the site...
> 
> Plenty of fish is for whales & not so attractive people.
> This one for attractive people that feels like wasting their money.
> 
> I don't see a problem.


Wow, whales? Do they have dolphins too?


----------



## elvin jones

MindOverMood said:


> I had no clue that it was even a dating site until I actually went there:blank


It's actually one of the better sites I have been on. SAS is a strange place. People here fear judgement so much but have no qualms about slandering extroverts, good looking people, etc, basically anyone who is different from them. I think the average person without social anxiety is a lot more understanding than the average person here.


----------



## asw12345

i did it and just got voted in now they want me to pay for stuff so i ain't gonna use it


----------



## Twelve Keyz

successful said:


> I like the idea of the site...
> 
> Plenty of fish is for whales & not so attractive people.
> This one for attractive people that feels like wasting their money.
> 
> I don't see a problem.


well said :haha


----------



## Monroee

elvin jones said:


> I think it is a good method of exposure therapy. If you get rejected, oh well it really doesn't matter. But if things go better than expected that's good too. As long as you go into it just for laughs it couldn't hurt.


We should all do it for fun and exposure and then report back with our outcomes. Doesn't have to be a contest with us here, it could be a contest of simply "who has the guts to submit pictures" thing. :b


----------



## Paper Samurai

Monroee said:


> We should all do it for fun and exposure and then report back with our outcomes. Doesn't have to be a contest with us here, it could be a contest of simply "who has the guts to submit pictures" thing. :b


I did, and got in. But the site is pretty useless - only the basics unless you pay and everyone is vain as heck. :um (big surprise there)



asw12345 said:


> i did it and just got voted in now they want me to pay for stuff so i ain't gonna use it


lol, same.

**If anyone wants, I'll give them a good vote so you can see how crappy it is for yourself :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I would never be seen around such a site. I know I'm not beautiful.


----------



## ravens

There is no way that I would be on that site. I've never thought that I was good looking and it would only show me what I've always felt about myself.


----------



## Invisigirl

I signed up for ****s and giggles. So far it's only been half an hour. They think I'm atrocious. :banana


----------



## niacin

Don't you love how our society (and many around the world) says: "You must look like this", preaches: "inner beauty is what matters. If you admit to caring about your looks, you are shallow", and justifies its cruelty by claiming: "grow a thicker skin and face the truth". It is all a product of selfishness, ruthless competition, and arrogance.

The people who want you to think it is healthy and normal to feel bad about your looks are the ones who freak out when you mention their cellulite, pudgy tummies, bad teeth, saggy skin, or big noses.

My point: Those people will not find true love. They deserve each other. They are social lepers. What an awful site.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I understand the importance of being attracted to your partner...

But whatever happened to personality and charm being attractive? Do these people really expect to meet someone, when they're this vain?


----------



## Invisigirl

Yes! Only one and a half hours have passed, and I'm rated as even more atrocious than before!

:yay

I'm going for the record, guys. Wish me luck.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

It's not clichéd...it's true! Ugly personality breeds ugly looks.


----------



## Invisigirl

R91 said:


> I hiiiggghly doubt you look atrocious.


Aww, thanks. You're a much better person than these fine, upstanding individuals:


----------



## shyvr6

It's strange, because from what I've seen the people who get voted out still get beautiful votes, so I guess there are some decent people on that site, lol.


----------



## elvin jones

Invisigirl said:


> Aww, thanks. You're a much better person than these fine, upstanding individuals:


You gotta give it some time. Check back after a day. The first hour is pretty brutal because the gauge starts swinging all over the place.


----------



## reaffected

John The Great said:


> Sounds like a ridiculous site.


QFT


----------



## Openyoureyes

i'd rather not try :x idk how i'd react if i got out but i know im not as beautiful at that girl in the vid with her boobs stickin out


----------



## Luka92

I'd never post my picture there. I don't like the idea of letting some random strangers to judge my looks.


----------



## asw12345

Invisigirl said:


> Aww, thanks. You're a much better person than these fine, upstanding individuals:


whats your name on there


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

oh god WHY DID I THINK THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA 
;__________________________________________;

wanted to post this yesterday but couldn't figure out how to image thingamajig.
U GUISE TOLD ME DIS WAS GOOD EXPOSURE THERAPY WHY WOULD YOU LIE TO ME!? 
:b


----------



## shyvr6

Are people able to post comments about your pic or do they just vote?


----------



## ravens

I've been thinking about posting my pictures on there but it'll just what I already know which is that I'm not that good looking.


----------



## elvin jones

AwkwardlyAwkward said:


> oh god WHY DID I THINK THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA
> ;__________________________________________;
> 
> wanted to post this yesterday but couldn't figure out how to image thingamajig.
> U GUISE TOLD ME DIS WAS GOOD EXPOSURE THERAPY WHY WOULD YOU LIE TO ME!?
> :b


Now you can laugh about it. It's better than crying that's for sure.:um


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

elvin jones said:


> Now you can laugh about it. It's better than crying that's for sure.:um


I'm really, just so happy that I can look at this and laugh and know that they're wrong, I'm fabulous looking. there used to be a time when I couldn't step outside because of my hideous face, I would be in a deep depression if this happened a year ago. this is good, i think.


----------



## elvin jones

AwkwardlyAwkward said:


> I'm really, just so happy that I can look at this and laugh and know that they're wrong, I'm fabulous looking. there used to be a time when I couldn't step outside because of my hideous face, I would be in a deep depression if this happened a year ago. this is good, i think.


Agreed. I think this thread should be stickied. No more am I ugly threads, just sign up for this website instead.


----------



## jimjam

This *beautifulpeople.com* site actually looks pretty interesting. I don't understand the logic of those telling people to stay away.

To me, it sounds like you are just trying to save your own egos, while trying to scare others away from self growth. _"What a superficial site, its stupid!" _I'm sure you wouldn't be saying that if_ you _were ranked in, and had a _very positive_ self-image. But hell, *who cares if you get accepted,* right? You say its a "stupid site," but then you say you "don't care?" That's contradictory! You obviously _do care_.

Think positively! I mean, why would you suggest to people on a site with _*social interaction issues *_to _*not*_ put themselves out there? You are actually suggesting that people _don't_ make _any effort _to overcome judgment? You're telling them to stay in their safe little bubble, and avoid all criticism in life?

I say _**** that_! *You've got to face your demons!* And _anonymous online rejection_ is probably the _safest_ form of rejection there is. Its much easier to handle than personal _in-your-face_ rejection. But don't _worry_ about the rejection, just think of the _positive_ affirmation.

I encourage *everyone *here to sign up. Have some fun, take some photos, make some silly or _sexy _faces. Take some pride in yourself and your image! * Have fun!*

Just look at the _positive_ side of it, like other users here have said. *SO WHAT* if you get 3,000 _"no"_ votes. Just look at those _4 "Beautiful"_ votes you got. You know what that _means?_ It means that there are *4* _beautiful_ women/men out there who think that you are *HOT*, and would totally **** your brains out, right now!

*Major ego boost!* Now go out in public with this knowledge in mind. Just remember, where ever you are, that someone out there that you've never met thinks you are _*really hot*_.

Now apply those numbers to a larger group. That's only _4 beautiful men/women,_ out of a _small_ _interest group_ on a _specific website._ That means, in reality, a there are a lot more men/women out there that secretly think you are hot. Quite possibly, in the thousands -- of unspoken women/men who secretly admire you in public.

Walk around town with this knowledge in your mind. _Don't worry_ about those who aren't attracted to you, _you *can't* change their minds or control their thoughts._ Just remember that there *are *people who find you attractive. It will change your perspective on life.

_What have you got to lose from not trying?_


----------



## Eurehl

I tried my luck but it seems I'm ugly. What can we do? It can't be helped.

http://i.imgur.com/skxYE.png
http://i.imgur.com/TN89Y.png


----------



## Otherside

jimjam said:


> This *beautifulpeople.com* site actually looks pretty interesting. I don't understand the logic of those telling people to stay away.
> 
> To me, it sounds like you are just trying to save your own egos, while trying to scare others away from self growth. _"What a superficial site, its stupid!" _I'm sure you wouldn't be saying that if_ you _were ranked in, and had a _very positive_ self-image. But hell, *who cares if you get accepted,* right? You say its a "stupid site," but then you say you "don't care?" That's contradictory! You obviously _do care_.
> 
> Think positively! I mean, why would you suggest to people on a site with _*social interaction issues *_to _*not*_ put themselves out there? You are actually suggesting that people _don't_ make _any effort _to overcome judgment? You're telling them to stay in their safe little bubble, and avoid all criticism in life?
> 
> I say _**** that_! *You've got to face your demons!* And _anonymous online rejection_ is probably the _safest_ form of rejection there is. Its much easier to handle than personal _in-your-face_ rejection. But don't _worry_ about the rejection, just think of the _positive_ affirmation.
> 
> I encourage *everyone *here to sign up. Have some fun, take some photos, make some silly or _sexy _faces. Take some pride in yourself and your image! * Have fun!*
> 
> Just look at the _positive_ side of it, like other users here have said. *SO WHAT* if you get 3,000 _"no"_ votes. Just look at those _4 "Beautiful"_ votes you got. You know what that _means?_ It means that there are *4* _beautiful_ women/men out there who think that you are *HOT*, and would totally **** your brains out, right now!
> 
> *Major ego boost!* Now go out in public with this knowledge in mind. Just remember, where ever you are, that someone out there that you've never met thinks you are _*really hot*_.
> 
> Now apply those numbers to a larger group. That's only _4 beautiful men/women,_ out of a _small_ _interest group_ on a _specific website._ That means, in reality, a there are a lot more men/women out there that secretly think you are hot. Quite possibly, in the thousands -- of unspoken women/men who secretly admire you in public.
> 
> Walk around town with this knowledge in your mind. _Don't worry_ about those who aren't attracted to you, _you *can't* change their minds or control their thoughts._ Just remember that there *are *people who find you attractive. It will change your perspective on life.
> 
> _What have you got to lose from not trying?_


Well said. Four people in the world that think you're attractive, and that on a site filled with lots of vain and shallow people. So how many people in the real world who aren't vain and shallow think your beautiful? Lots more. 

People should do this instead of the ugly threads. You'll get an honest opinion, because its anonymous, so people aren't afraid to give it.

Besides, isn't beauty a matter of opinion? Even if you get voted in, somebody will most likely think you're hideous. Sorry, but its true. you can't be attractive to every single person.


----------



## ravens

I've been wanting to post my pictures on there. I don't really expect much because I don't think I'm that good looking anyway. Maybe it will be a surprise.


----------



## Otherside

ravens said:


> I've been wanting to post my pictures on there. I don't really expect much because I don't think I'm that good looking anyway. Maybe it will be a surprise.


Yeah same with me. If I went on Id be expecting to be voted out. So so far I havent. But its tempting. I don't do the ugly threads and probably won't, but its pretty tempting to see what the beautiful people think of me...even if it is, as I expect, a "NO!!"


----------



## Carlfrukt

I believe that it is impossible to determine whether someone is attractive or not based on one or a few photos. Just because you look bad in photos doesn't mean you're ugly in reality and vice versa. I at least have to see someone move and speak to know if I find them attractive.


----------



## ravens

I've decided that I'm going to post on there. I'm going to try to take the best picture that I can and see what happens.


----------



## elvin jones

Do it. You'll feel better. But only if you are not overly sensitive.


----------



## ravens

elvin jones said:


> Do it. You'll feel better. But only if you are not overly sensitive.


The problem I have with my pictures is that I almost never like what I see in them.

I've never thought I was good looking so if I get some that rate me good then it will make me feel better about myself.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Where's the link to the site? I wanna do this.


----------



## ravens

visualkeirockstar said:


> Where's the link to the site? I wanna do this.


Here it is.
http://www.beautifulpeople.com/en-US


----------



## Skoomax

Personality is beauty. Not the looks.


Just sayin


----------



## Green Eyes

If heard of that kind of sites. I'm very curious what people would vote at my pictures. But I'm also very afraid for the negative votes. And you also never know why they vote that. MAybe they vote ugly because they're jealous or in a bad mood.


----------



## CourtneyB

I've gotten some hot guys' attention, I admit, but that site scares me. Even if you get in, to be on the site you have to pay. I would say it's a good place for wannabe actresses and models.


----------



## Eurehl

I did some fakes for fun and trolling but I would never put my face up there. Not only would it be hazardous for my self-esteem if I find out that a majority of the users of that website think I'm ugly, but also take the risk of someone saving my picture to their hard-drive and do anything with it (obviously with bad intentions). Yes, I don't like putting my picture for a lot of people (strangers) to see it (I will give my picture if requested or in a private chat protocol (with known people); all low-res).


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm voted out. I'm not surprised, i know I'm not that good looking. I have a huge red bar lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar

centrino said:


> So I signed up to this site just for fun. I uploaded 2 of -what I think are - my best photos.
> 
> This is how I'm going so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first it kinda hurts but now I'm honestly laughing about it. I guess it's good to get a blunt honest opinion and learn to handle the feeling.
> 
> What do you think about this site?


Dude my red bar is bigger than your green, and my green is like this -----


----------



## Paper Samurai

CourtneyB said:


> I've gotten some hot guys' attention, I admit, but that site scares me. Even if you get in, to be on the site you have to pay. I would say it's a good place for wannabe actresses and models.


You get the basics for free, but have to pay for forum access, event invitations and stuff like that.

It's pretty damn vain though tbh, people cover their profiles with pics but don't give much if any information about themselves besides the atypical 'I like to have a good time' :blank


----------



## ravens

I'll post my results when I select some pictures to use which is a tough task. I have to take a lot to find a couple that I don't think I look terrible in.


----------



## delete everything

welp


----------



## sorrwel

Haha oh god, I just signed up. Preparing for the ego bruise.

edit:

Well, better than I expected, but I think this is one of those websites that completely depends on who's online and who is in a good/non-vindictive mood.


----------



## ravens

I just signed up. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## ravens

I just looked at my results after 1 hour. It was horrible. I have mostly absolutely nots.


----------



## Paper Samurai

To the guys who are trying this; it's a bit more tricky to get voted in compared with the lasses. Women on there seem to also vote based on status (perceived or otherwise) so if you're dressed down you'll probably get more negs than you would otherwise.



sorrwel said:


> ...


Gave you a good rating btw  - good luck.


----------



## primalrose

StrangetoBehold said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the people in this "better-than-thou" group have the most charming and sparkling personalities known to man?
> 
> Taken from the website's homepage:
> - Meet REAL beautiful people who actually look in real life as they do online
> _(Because we all know that people on the internet are irrefutably legit.)_
> 
> - Attend exclusive parties and events
> _(Those parties must be hopping.)_
> 
> - Be 'discovered'
> _(... by who? Hollywood people? If I turn this way, does it look like I have talent?)_
> 
> - Be part of the largest and most exclusively beautiful community in the world
> _(Because this is clearly all that matters in life.)_
> 
> - Browse beautiful peoples profiles of men and women without sifting through all the riff raff
> _(Oh, God, no!! Not the riff raff! No one should be subjected to looking at the less aesthetically pleasing. That must be hell.) _


Lol, yup. Dumbest site ever. I actually couldn't believe it existed after reading about it, I thought it was some kind of joke. Are people truly that vapid and shallow? I suppose it feels really good to be vote as attractive, who doesn't like to be complimented on how they look, but damned, its not like you earned it you know? It's like 80% genetic.


----------



## ravens

It's worse than I thought it would be. I had a feeling I would be voted out.


----------



## Doomed

sorrwel said:


> Well, better than I expected, but I think this is one of those websites that completely depends on who's online and who is in a good/non-vindictive mood.


No, you're attractive. Deal with it.


----------



## flagg lives

not sure if i should post here, pretty nervous. i doubt it really translates to real life, but i'm still a little hesitant.


----------



## Nicks485

I think im gonna try it since I don't care if I get voted out (most likely will)


----------



## Doomed

ravens said:


> It's worse than I thought it would be. I had a feeling I would be voted out.


Why did you post if you knew the results would be negative...Are you a masochist. You need to be doing more important things with your life than posting your picture on a website with a harsh grading scale.


----------



## Jinxx

That site is utter crap. That picture I uploaded of myself is beautiful & no crap site is gonna convince me otherwise. Eh. This might be cause I'm fat.

http://i50.tinypic.com/w0hqtv.jpg

PS: I lied & said I was 18 just so I could do this. *evil giggle*

EDIT: I actually did some research on the site & I found out 'overweight' members get the boot so basically anyone that's overweight shouldn't bother with this site. I knew it.


----------



## Nicks485

sorrwel said:


> Haha oh god, I just signed up. Preparing for the ego bruise.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Well, better than I expected, but I think this is one of those websites that completely depends on who's online and who is in a good/non-vindictive mood.


Yours is no surprise to me lol


----------



## a degree of freedom

tehuti88 said:


> If I wanted to torment myself I could do it just fine on my own.


So true. May the whole worry rest in peace beneath the dirt with the other dead things.


----------



## Freiheit

I'd never put up a pic of myself on a site like this, to be rated. I don't think I'm ugly but if the result turned out not so good, it would kill my self esteem. I'd rather not know what people think of my appearance.


----------



## ravens

It's getting a little better then it was last night. Just seeing that some people think I'm good looking definitely makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

hahah! now I'm not alone, some others are getting negative ratings too. >
almost makes me feel proud to be a part of the uglies now, heheh.. almost ;_;

you guys really shouldn't take these ratings to heart though, it's just a bunch of people messing around on the internet, heck if i got voted in i'd just downvote everyone just because I could, so don't take it so seriously. If you get even one rating in the green (whether it's hmm ok, or beautiful) it must count for something right? someone out of all these people rating you ugly thinks your attractive, and considering that only the "elite" are on that's site, that increases the odds that someone "hot" thinks your smokin' too, that's pretty cool imo.
If anyone else gets the gumption to get rated, take those ratings witha grain of salt, you can't appeal to everyone, and without a doubt even the most "gawwgeous" people on that site had at least gotten one "absolutely not". 

beauty is subjective, eye of the beholder, etc, etc. just have fun with it and don't take it so seriously


----------



## boomom03

I'm kind of glad I've gotten older and don't really give a hang what people think of my appearance. I spent a lot of time worrying about it as a teen and young adult and really it was a waste. Some people will think you are a knockout and some won't, no point in making yourself feel bad over what someone who you don't know or have any emotional investment in thinks of you.
Of course, my husband thinks I'm a middle aged love goddess so I guess that is why I'm not too worried about it anymore.


----------



## ravens

AwkwardlyAwkward said:


> hahah! now I'm not alone, some others are getting negative ratings too. >
> almost makes me feel proud to be a part of the uglies now, heheh.. almost ;_;
> 
> you guys really shouldn't take these ratings to heart though, it's just a bunch of people messing around on the internet, heck if i got voted in i'd just downvote everyone just because I could, so don't take it so seriously. If you get even one rating in the green (whether it's hmm ok, or beautiful) it must count for something right? someone out of all these people rating you ugly thinks your attractive, and considering that only the "elite" are on that's site, that increases the odds that someone "hot" thinks your smokin' too, that's pretty cool imo.
> If anyone else gets the gumption to get rated, take those ratings witha grain of salt, you can't appeal to everyone, and without a doubt even the most "gawwgeous" people on that site had at least gotten one "absolutely not".
> 
> beauty is subjective, eye of the beholder, etc, etc. just have fun with it and don't take it so seriously


:clap

That's true. I couldn't believe that I have a few in the green. Last night there was hardly any in the green.


----------



## sorrwel

AwkwardlyAwkward said:


> beauty is subjective, eye of the beholder, etc, etc. just have fun with it and don't take it so seriously


^^ Agreed wholeheartedly. Even if random people vote you down, there are people who see you in real life that find you attractive. They're out there, and they're not just strangers online haha.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

Looking back i pretty much just summarized JimJam's post, 
but he made a lot of really good points! his is definitely a lot more well thought out and I'll quote it so more people will benefit from reading it and hopefully try this out:



jimjam said:


> This *beautifulpeople.com* site actually looks pretty interesting. I don't understand the logic of those telling people to stay away.
> 
> To me, it sounds like you are just trying to save your own egos, while trying to scare others away from self growth. _"What a superficial site, its stupid!" _I'm sure you wouldn't be saying that if_ you _were ranked in, and had a _very positive_ self-image. But hell, *who cares if you get accepted,* right? You say its a "stupid site," but then you say you "don't care?" That's contradictory! You obviously _do care_.
> 
> Think positively! I mean, why would you suggest to people on a site with _*social interaction issues *_to _*not*_ put themselves out there? You are actually suggesting that people _don't_ make _any effort _to overcome judgment? You're telling them to stay in their safe little bubble, and avoid all criticism in life?
> 
> I say _**** that_! *You've got to face your demons!* And _anonymous online rejection_ is probably the _safest_ form of rejection there is. Its much easier to handle than personal _in-your-face_ rejection. But don't _worry_ about the rejection, just think of the _positive_ affirmation.
> 
> I encourage *everyone *here to sign up. Have some fun, take some photos, make some silly or _sexy _faces. Take some pride in yourself and your image! * Have fun!*
> 
> Just look at the _positive_ side of it, like other users here have said. *SO WHAT* if you get 3,000 _"no"_ votes. Just look at those _4 "Beautiful"_ votes you got. You know what that _means?_ It means that there are *4* _beautiful_ women/men out there who think that you are *HOT*, and would totally **** your brains out, right now!
> 
> *Major ego boost!* Now go out in public with this knowledge in mind. Just remember, where ever you are, that someone out there that you've never met thinks you are _*really hot*_.
> 
> Now apply those numbers to a larger group. That's only _4 beautiful men/women,_ out of a _small_ _interest group_ on a _specific website._ That means, in reality, a there are a lot more men/women out there that secretly think you are hot. Quite possibly, in the thousands -- of unspoken women/men who secretly admire you in public.
> 
> Walk around town with this knowledge in your mind. _Don't worry_ about those who aren't attracted to you, _you *can't* change their minds or control their thoughts._ Just remember that there *are *people who find you attractive. It will change your perspective on life.
> 
> _What have you got to lose from not trying?_


----------



## I wish i was normal

OK... 35 minutes in and i'm being voted out emphatically with about 2/3 saying "absolutely not". It's good to know the truth i suppose, even if it is bad.


----------



## I wish i was normal




----------



## ravens

It's better then it was last night.


----------



## BobtheBest

It makes me curious on trying this...you guys are brave for posting your results.

Even those who are getting voted out are getting beautiful votes, which is great


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I was just going to post what BobtheBest said. Hell, I think you guys are brave signing up for this site to be judged, even without posting your results. I'd a tad curious myself to see where I stand, aesthetically. But since I know I'm a little below average, I can't bring myself to do it. I'd take negative votes too personally. Even posting my picture on my profile and in the photo section (where no one's asked to judge me) was a little nerve-wreaking.


----------



## Brandeezy

I'm currently being voted out, I have 47 hours left though lol


----------



## ravens

I'm being voted out. I've got about 27 hours left.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Well things have improved somewhat over the last few hours. Looks like i'm "Mr Average".


----------



## godhelpme2

http://www.beautifulpeople.com/about

what a bunch of superficial bull****.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I really wouldn't go by anything on sites like that, people on those sites are trolls and probably down vote everyone.


----------



## digitalbath

I just signed up for it 30 minutes ago, currently being voted OUT, hahaha


----------



## Rainy Woods

That site is almost everything thats wrong with society. Throughout time there has been terrible examples of racism, sexism among other things. Now today it's if you are not "beautiful" or mold yourself into what the masses deem as being beautiful then you're to be excluded and made to feel terrible.

I can't believe that some of you guys and girls are signing up for it. Brave for sure but probably not the best thing in the world if you're suffering with Social Anxiety. Infact probably not the best thing full stop for anyone. I can literally see the type of people in my head taking that site seriously.. and they are probably not the most beautiful people inside and that shines on the outside no matter how generically beautiful they may be. Probably the most shallow judgemental bunch of.. *insert scandalous word here*.


----------



## Nicks485

Alright I know it was a horrid picture but now I just feel like complete ****... maybe I should just stay in bed the rest of my life lol..


----------



## sorrwel

Rainy Woods said:


> That site is almost everything thats wrong with society. Throughout time there has been terrible examples of racism, sexism among other things. Now today it's if you are not "beautiful" or mold yourself into what the masses deem as being beautiful then you're to be excluded and made to feel terrible.
> 
> I can't believe that some of you guys and girls are signing up for it. Brave for sure but probably not the best thing in the world if you're suffering with Social Anxiety. Infact probably not the best thing full stop for anyone. I can literally see the type of people in my head taking that site seriously.. and they are probably not the most beautiful people inside and that shines on the outside no matter how generically beautiful they may be. Probably the most shallow judgemental bunch of.. *insert scandalous word here*.


You definitely bring up some good points.


----------



## sorrwel

Nicks485 said:


> Alright I know it was a horrid picture but now I just feel like complete ****... maybe I should just stay in bed the rest of my life lol..


Don't despair man, those people were probably in a bad mood.


----------



## ravens




----------



## CityLights89

I just joined. I had a few more "Beautiful" votes in the beginning, but they are slowly dwindling down as the "Absolutely Not" votes go up. Exactly how I imagined it would happen. I must be a masochist to deal with these pricks.


----------



## digitalbath

I received a wink from a 29 year old Korean man though, so that's a bonus : D 

I'm just doing it for kicks, I couldn't give a toss if I'm in or not, if I'm in I'll delete it anyway and if I'm out that's just as well because I'd rather not be associated with people like that lol.


----------



## harrison

godhelpme2 said:


> http://www.beautifulpeople.com/about
> 
> what a bunch of superficial bull****.


Definitely - why would you bother with this s***?


----------



## Royals

Why are you people torturing yourself anymore? What does it help to deal with more dissapointment? It would only re-inforce your own negative thoughts of yourself. Don't believe those people. Don't let those types of people lie to you or judge you. You are better of listening to advice of people on this site. They are at least real and honest


----------



## Luka92

Like I said, you guys are brave for doing this, but I'll never post my picture there. I don't see a point of letting a bunch of random strangers rate my looks. Besides, who knows how many people there are trolls who give low rating to everyone.


----------



## FabledHero

I put up a pic when I had longer hair and was dressed down a bit, curious how they'll rate me. Maybe I'll put up a newer pic where I'm dressed up, and my hair is short now, I'm curious how much of a difference dressing well and having your hair like everyone else makes.


----------



## digitalbath

Royals said:


> Why are you people torturing yourself anymore? What does it help to deal with more dissapointment? It would only re-inforce your own negative thoughts of yourself. Don't believe those people. Don't let those types of people lie to you or judge you. You are better of listening to advice of people on this site. They are at least real and honest


Pure curiosity. And realising that I'm not everybody's cup of tea, visually or otherwise, is a good thing to remember. I have this ridiculous need to be liked by everyone and anyone, and even if one person takes a disliking to me, for whatever reason, I take it very personally. Need a tougher skin, etc. etc.

And I definitely agree that any one on this site is worth at least 200 of those 'beautiful people'.


----------



## ravens

Royals said:


> Why are you people torturing yourself anymore? What does it help to deal with more dissapointment? It would only re-inforce your own negative thoughts of yourself. Don't believe those people. Don't let those types of people lie to you or judge you. You are better of listening to advice of people on this site. They are at least real and honest


I've just always been curious how I would be rated on sites like that. I've always hated my looks ever since high school. When nobody tells you are that you are attractive it just shows you that you are not attractive. I just need to accept that I'm not attractive.


----------



## Nicks485

Im starting to wonder if i'll make it in after all :teeth
I don't feel terrible about it now. :/


----------



## ravens

I've have no chance of making it. At least half of the votes are absolutely not. I've got over 3 hours left.


----------



## CityLights89

Right now, I'm borderline. By borderline, I mean exactly in the middle of the In/Out line. Makes me feel a little better, but it could turn south again real quick.


----------



## ravens

I'm almost has far to left as you can get. I've never thought I was good looking but not that bad.


----------



## I wish i was normal

So close! Hardly a single "beautiful", but it's better than i was expecting.


----------



## mjkittredge

I signed up just for a laugh. Even though I have strong social anxiety, I've gotten to a point in life where I have had a decent amount of dates and relationships where women found me appealing, and I've been reasonable with myself and figured that I'm marginally attractive, about a 6 or 7 on the 1 to 10 scale. Maybe an 8 on my absolute best day and 4 on my worst. So whatever happens with this silly site, I won't take it hard because I've worked to develop some confidence, built upon success and self evaluation and self improvement. 

If I get voted out, no big deal. There could be a lot of reasons for that. Tons of picky women in the 2 day period, tons of trolls who get a kick out of voting "absolutely not" for every guy, women who are mad at all men because of some bad experiences in how they were treated. Who knows. Who cares.

The way it's going in the first hour is the positives are evenly split between Beautiful and Hmmm Ok, and all the negatives are Absolutely Not. That leads me to believe it's more a matter of taste than of physical features.

I wonder if the extremes are weighted more heavily than the 2 in between choices, or if they are all equal.


----------



## ravens

I honestly thought it would be better than this.


----------



## louiselouisa

the website looks legit that it sounds so ridiculous. wouldn't be bothered if it was kind of post-pic-and-done. but other people are actually looking for a partner there, or are they?


----------



## Nicks485

ravens said:


> I honestly thought it would be better than this.


Don't let it bring you down, I was where yours is at it just randomly swings, and even if you have a tiny beauty bar, hey the only people on that site are beautiful so, some do think you look awesome


----------



## ravens

Nicks485 said:


> Don't let it bring you down, I was where yours is at it just randomly swings, and even if you have a tiny beauty bar, hey the only people on that site are beautiful so, some do think you look awesome


After the first hour it was all the to the left. Later on it was about quarter of the way to the right. Today it's dropping back down. I didn't think I would be voted in anyway. Yeah I do like there are some that rated me as high as they did.


----------



## Royals

ravens said:


> After the first hour it was all the to the left. Later on it was about quarter of the way to the right. Today it's dropping back down. I didn't think I would be voted in anyway. Yeah I do like there are some that rated me as high as they did.


I never seen you but by your words I think you are a beautiful person so it must shine outwards. Do not let others determine wether you look good or not. Taste is subjective. Look at yourself in a honest way. You would be happy if others won't have judged you. So do not listen to them and listen to yourself.


----------



## Brandeezy

I'm probably not gonna make it


----------



## Bluemonster

Never heard of this site before and it is funny and ridiculous that you have to be voted in to gain access to the site. Having said that, I am tempted to post my picture on it and be prepared to get buried in absolutely not votes


----------



## ravens

Royals said:


> I never seen you but by your words I think you are a beautiful person so it must shine outwards. Do not let others determine wether you look good or not. Taste is subjective. Look at yourself in a honest way. You would be happy if others won't have judged you. So do not listen to them and listen to yourself.


I look in the mirror and I think I look ok. Sometimes I think I look good and other times I don't. I've hardly ever liked how I look in the pictures I have of myself. I just don't seem to take good pictures. If I would have had female attention at sometime in my life I might not feel the way I do. When you get to be 41 without ever having had a girlfriend it does get to me sometimes and I get depressed. I know I shouldn't feel that way but sometimes I can't help it.


----------



## Royals

Seems like no one is good enough to hang with those people. Seems you first need plastic surgery. Be happy you are less shallow as them  They don't know how the world works, they probably think everything revolves around them and their looks. But those fade and honesty, character, intelligence and kindness are much more appreciated


----------



## elvin jones

voidvoid said:


> I received a wink from a 29 year old Korean man though, so that's a bonus : D
> 
> I'm just doing it for kicks, I couldn't give a toss if I'm in or not, if I'm in I'll delete it anyway and if I'm out that's just as well because I'd rather not be associated with people like that lol.


I'm pretty sure most people who sign up do it just for kicks. It is interesting to see where you get all the likes from. After being admitted you can check out who voted you positively. Women from south america and europe seem to love me but not so much from the us.


----------



## ravens

elvin jones said:


> I'm pretty sure most people who sign up do it just for kicks. It is interesting to see where you get all the likes from. After being admitted you can check out who voted you positively. Women from south america and europe seem to love me but not so much from the us.


I didn't think that I would get voted in but I was shocked by how bad I was rated. I don't think I'm that bad looking but sometimes you never know what other people think about you.


----------



## elvin jones

ravens said:


> I didn't think that I would get voted in but I was shocked by how bad I was rated. I don't think I'm that bad looking but sometimes you never know what other people think about you.


I prefer to hear the truth, even if it hurts momentarily at least you know for sure. SAS is nice but you'll never hear the truth when it comes to sensitive topics like this.

With that being said if you are deeply affected by criticism or overly sensitive, please do not sign up for this site. That's the worse thing you can do. It is only for people who want to honestly know how they are perceived by the opposite sex and can stand being rejected.

The thing is that you can shrug it off because it is from strangers online. It's not like someone in real life telling you that you are ugly to your face. That would be horrible.


----------



## ravens

elvin jones said:


> I prefer to hear the truth, even if it hurts momentarily at least you know for sure. SAS is nice but you'll never hear the truth when it comes to sensitive topics like this.
> 
> With that being said if you are deeply affected by criticism or overly sensitive, please do not sign up for this site. That's the worse thing you can do. It is only for people who want to honestly know how they are perceived by the opposite sex and can stand being rejected.
> 
> The thing is that you can shrug it off because it is from strangers online. It's not like someone in real life telling you that you are ugly to your face. That would be horrible.


I've never been told that I was ugly by women. I haven't approached anybody in many years not since high school. When I was young I was told I was cute by a few girls. I think part of my problem is that I have never taken a good picture of myself. I just don't think that I look good in my pictures. I think I look better when I look in the mirror than I do in pictures.


----------



## I wish i was normal

I got voted out, but i was fairly close to being in. I'm considering creating another profile with a different picture and use it as a way of experimenting with different hair styles, different clothes etc, and see what does well and what doesn't. I'm going to use it for learning rather than get upset or depressed about it. Also, the way i'm looking at it is that some of my "absolutely not's" will have been trolls that vote EVERYBODY down, so i'm looking at it positively and thinking that without the trolls, i might have been narrowly voted in


----------



## ravens

I've also been wondering if my profile was part of the reason for the low ratings. I didn't put much information on my profile. It does say that it's better to have more information in your profile.


----------



## ravens

I wonder if it's better to smile in the picture. When I look at my pictures where I'm smiling I just don't think I look good at all. I don't like to smile because I don't have that great of teeth. I also notice in my pictures it looks like I'm balding. I have my hair short because I don't look that good with long hair. My hair is thinning and it is receding too but I'm not bald though.


----------



## MindOverMood

Are you being voted in by females if you're male? or by both genders?


----------



## ravens

I'm wondering if it's best to have your profile with a lot of information in it or are they voting just on your picture.


----------



## BobtheBest

MindOverMood said:


> Are you being voted in by females if you're male? or by both genders?


On their results, it says the opposite sex votes on your profile.


----------



## BobtheBest

I wish i was normal said:


> I got voted out, but i was fairly close to being in. I'm considering creating another profile with a different picture and use it as a way of experimenting with different hair styles, different clothes etc, and see what does well and what doesn't. I'm going to use it for learning rather than get upset or depressed about it. Also, the way i'm looking at it is that some of my "absolutely not's" will have been trolls that vote EVERYBODY down, so i'm looking at it positively and thinking that without the trolls, i might have been narrowly voted in


That's a good way to look at it, keep on improving


----------



## CityLights89

I'm still borderline beautiful. I went way back to "OUT" again last night and teeter tottered on the border since then. I probably won't get in.


----------



## ravens

I'm thinking about in the future putting up a better profile and finding a better picture of myself. Then again maybe I'm not that good looking and it won't matter what I do.


----------



## missalyssa

I have never put a picture up there just because I wouldn't want to get kicked out. I think I'm good looking and other people do too, and that's all I need for reassurance... The Internet is a harsh place.


----------



## kitterbug

Ridiculous. This site shouldn't be getting any attention.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

ravens said:


> I've never been told that I was ugly by women. I haven't approached anybody in many years not since high school. When I was young I was told I was cute by a few girls. I think part of my problem is that I have never taken a good picture of myself. I just don't think that I look good in my pictures. I think I look better when I look in the mirror than I do in pictures.


Some of us are just not photogenic. I look hideous in pictures, the last time I was cute in a picture was when I was like 12. For this reason, I hide whenever I see a camera. I guess you just have to let it go. I am working on this myself. On the very rare occasion when I am in a group picture, and this is usually with my family since I have no friends, I usually try to avoid it as much as possible. Also, I am not one those people who smile easily for pictures. I can smile at people no problem, but when it is time to pose for a camera, I start to dread at how bad I will look, and you know the rest. You should not worry about what people on that silly superficial website have to say about you anyway.


----------



## ravens

hydinthebasmnt said:


> Some of us are just not photogenic. I look hideous in pictures, the last time I was cute in a picture was when I was like 12. For this reason, I hide whenever I see a camera. I guess you just have to let it go. I am working on this myself. On the very rare occasion when I am in a group picture, and this is usually with my family since I have no friends, I usually try to avoid it as much as possible. Also, I am not one those people who smile easily for pictures. I can smile at people no problem, but when it is time to pose for a camera, I start to dread at how bad I will look, and you know the rest. You should not worry about what people on that silly superficial website have to say about you anyway.


Yeah my pictures that I had taken when I was a kid I cute in them. I've been told that when I smile for a picture my smile looks fake, but when I'm laughing and not thinking about smiling it looks natural. I guess I tense up when I'm having a picture taken.


----------



## CityLights89

I'm being voted OUT again with only 5 hrs to go :/


----------



## BobtheBest

I decided to sign up for this goofy site after all. Damn, I'm getting voted "IN" so far. :boogie


----------



## CityLights89

Well, I didn't make it. I'm trying again with 'I wish i was normal's notion in mind.


----------



## BobtheBest

Well, I guess this is how I'm doing so far...


----------



## digitalbath

I got voted out. Wohooo  

Not that I wanted to get into such a superficial website anyway, was just curious to see what they would make of me.


----------



## ImWeird

BobtheBest said:


> Well, I guess this is how I'm doing so far...


Updates, Bob!


----------



## BobtheBest

ImWeird said:


> Updates, Bob!


Here you go.


----------



## modus

Tried submitting out of curiosity.

Looots of *absolutely nots*, lol. It's cool though because I anticipated it. I went to Reddit's "amiugly" board a while back and they told me I'm pretty much average, maybe a little below.


----------



## ImWeird

BobtheBest said:


> Here you go.


You go girl! Must be smexy


----------



## modus

Gotta say, I wasn't expecting it to be that bad. I feel OK about it though. I'm glad I can take a hit like this so easy.

Also it's even farther to the left since taking that screenshot


----------



## BobtheBest

ImWeird said:


> You go girl! Must be smexy


LOL, I'm trying :teeth


----------



## ravens

exobyte said:


> Gotta say, I wasn't expecting it to be that bad. I feel OK about it though. I'm glad I can take a hit like this so easy.
> 
> Also it's even farther to the left since taking that pic


I felt bad when I went on there. I wasn't expecting mine to be that bad either. I'm getting over it though. One thing though is that I hope that's not most women think of me. Since I've never been approached by women it does look like it though.


----------



## modus

ravens said:


> I felt bad when I went on there. I wasn't expecting mine to be that bad either. I'm getting over it though. One thing though is that I hope that's not most women think of me. Since I've never been approached by women it does look like it though.


I really believe attitude and confidence can offset a lot physical disadvantages. You and I won't be dating any supermodels, but in my mind it's possible to find someone somewhat attractive.

I guess there's exceptions for hideously ugly people but I don't see why average or below average people couldn't get a half-decent catch.


----------



## BobtheBest

exobyte said:


> I really believe attitude and confidence can offset a lot physical disadvantages. You and I won't be dating any supermodels, but in my mind it's possible to find someone somewhat attractive.
> 
> I guess there's exceptions for hideously ugly people but I don't see why average or below average people couldn't get a half-decent catch.


Based on that timer, you just signed up. You really shouldn't take early results so seriously, the first hour of that waiting period is pretty brutal.


----------



## Barette

Damn, I wanna do this for fun. I wouldn't take any of it seriously, I'm sure a vast majority of the people put "absolutely not" for sh*ts and giggles. Either way, I'm starting to get curious. The anxiety luckily is keeping me from actually doing this.


----------



## ravens

exobyte said:


> I really believe attitude and confidence can offset a lot physical disadvantages. You and I won't be dating any supermodels, but in my mind it's possible to find someone somewhat attractive.
> 
> I guess there's exceptions for hideously ugly people but I don't see why average or below average people couldn't get a half-decent catch.


What I get tired of is when my parents say that I'm more attractive than what them people on that website rated me as. It's tough feeling like that when you've never been approached by any women. At one time I was called cute but that was when I was 14 years old.


----------



## modus

BobtheBest said:


> Based on that timer, you just signed up. You really shouldn't take early results so seriously, the first hour of that waiting period is pretty brutal.


Oh dang, I just deleted my profile like 2 minutes ago. Honestly I don't see how it could've turned around though. It was almost all the way to the left when I called it quits.

But because it apparently affects me so little, I'll remake my profile and see if you're right.



ravens said:


> What I get tired of is when my parents say that I'm more attractive than what them people on that website rated me as.  It's tough feeling like that when you've never been approached by any women. At one time I was called cute but that was when I was 14 years old.


Are you really 41 like your profile says? If so, and I'm sorry if this sounds brash, I think you should go and ask girls out rapid fire. At that point in life you might as well just see what cards you were dealt in plain sight, you know? Instead of relying on second opinions, see what the real world has to say.


----------



## BobtheBest

exobyte said:


> Oh dang, I just deleted my profile like 2 minutes ago. Honestly I don't see how it could've turned around though. It was almost all the way to the left when I called it quits.
> 
> But because it apparently affects me so little, I'll remake my profile and see if you're right.


Yeah, you probably should have waited longer, to allow more people who'd like you to rate you up. My "absolutely not" bar was the longest when I just signed up.


----------



## ravens

exobyte said:


> Oh dang, I just deleted my profile like 2 minutes ago. Honestly I don't see how it could've turned around though. It was almost all the way to the left when I called it quits.
> 
> But because it apparently affects me so little, I'll remake my profile and see if you're right.
> 
> Are you really 41 like your profile says? If so, and I'm sorry if this sounds brash, I think you should go and ask girls out rapid fire. At that point in life you might as well just see what cards you were dealt in plain sight, you know? Instead of relying on second opinions, see what the real world has to say.


Yeah I'm going to be 42 in about a month. I've never been able to approach women beacuse my anxiety is so bad. Just seeing an attractive woman and I almost have a panic attack. I've always wished I could be normal and not have this damn anxiety that I have. For one thing I don't know where to meet women. About the only times that I go out is to go shopping.


----------



## ImWeird

exobyte said:


> Are you really 41 like your profile says? If so, and I'm sorry if this sounds brash, I think you should go and ask girls out rapid fire. At that point in life you might as well just see what cards you were dealt in plain sight, you know? Instead of relying on second opinions, see what the real world has to say.


I agree with this. Most of the people that would be rating you on that site are younger too. I'd say most are probably in their 20's or early 30's. You should ask out some chickas your age, Ravens. See how it goes!


----------



## ravens

BobtheBest said:


> Yeah, you probably should have waited longer, to allow more people who'd like you to rate you up. My "absolutely not" bar was the longest when I just signed up.


When I first signed up I was as far left as you can get. When time was up it was about a quarter of the way up. When it was over my "absolutely not" bar was about 2/3 of the votes.


----------



## ravens

ImWeird said:


> I agree with this. Most of the people that would be rating you on that site are younger too. I'd say most are probably in their 20's or early 30's. You should ask out some chickas your age, Ravens. See how it goes!


Yeah I've though of that. I figured that most of the people on there are probably a whole younger than myself.


----------



## peacelovemusic

I joined last night out of curiosity. At first I got a bunch of no's but I guess my ratings went up since yesterday.


----------



## modus

peacelovemusic said:


> I joined last night out of curiosity. At first I got a bunch of no's but I guess my ratings went up since yesterday.
> View attachment 12195


Saweet.

You know, I looked up the highest ranked people, a few pages of them. They all look like anorexic sorority girls and some had clown makeup. I just couldn't help but feel relatively unattracted to them. There were no "cute" girls, no variety in the looks. I'm not sure the culture of this site is relevant to "SAS folk" at all.


----------



## BobtheBest

exobyte said:


> Saweet.
> 
> You know, I looked up the highest ranked people, a few pages of them. They all look like anorexic sorority girls and some had clown makeup. I just couldn't help but feel relatively unattracted to them. There were no "cute" girls, no variety in the looks. I'm not sure the culture of this site is relevant to "SAS folk" at all.


Tell me about it. They highest ranked look so "attractive" that they seem so fake. I was not impressed. :no


----------



## JohnWalnut

If the people here vote anything like on OkCupid, then the male/female profiles will have biased votes anyway, as seen from these graphs. Just some words of encouragement for the male users here.


----------



## CityLights89

exobyte said:


> Saweet.
> 
> You know, I looked up the highest ranked people, a few pages of them. They all look like anorexic sorority girls and some had clown makeup. I just couldn't help but feel relatively unattracted to them. There were no "cute" girls, no variety in the looks. I'm not sure the culture of this site is relevant to "SAS folk" at all.


Yeah, I'm not trying to be a hater or anything, but some of the girls look like they are wearing a lot of makeup. Some seem almost _too_ professional looking. Yeah, figures they would look good. Maybe if I wore makeup like them I'd look decent too, but whatever. I'm being voted out AGAIN on my second try. Only was IN for a few hours. I did get a wink from a 29 yr old Korean guy. Wonder was it the same guy an earlier posted also got a wink from? Anyway, I'm convinced now I'm not beautiful, despite what a few random people have said.


----------



## ravens

I'm thinking about trying again. I'm going to find my best picture that I can find and also filling out my profile by putting in more information. I didn't put much information in my profile the last time. I don't know if that will make a difference or like was said earlier that maybe my age had something to do with it.


----------



## srschirm

JohnWalnut said:


> If the people here vote anything like on OkCupid, then the male/female profiles will have biased votes anyway, as seen from these graphs. Just some words of encouragement for the male users here.


Yikes, so is that saying women view more men as "1s" than anything else?! Or am I reading it incorrectly?


----------



## ravens

srschirm said:


> Yikes, so is that saying women view more men as "1s" than anything else?! Or am I reading it incorrectly?


That's what it looks to me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Me thinks it's a total load of BS, and I am astonished that you would subject yourself to this. Doesn't seem to me to be conducive to much of anything, really.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Why do girls send messages to people they think are below medium attractiveness more than others? I'm curious. Or are they just rejection messages? Haha! Those graphs are for okcupid right? I was on there for ages, didn't get a single reply to my messages and a girl never initiated contact with me either. I joined the dating site to try to meet people and help myself, but it ended up making me feel worse, so now i've deleted it!


----------



## elvin jones

BobtheBest said:


> Tell me about it. They highest ranked look so "attractive" that they seem so fake. I was not impressed. :no


This sentence makes no sense to me. So attractive they are fake? What?


----------



## au Lait

I would rather shove shards of broken glass into my eyes than post a photo of myself on a site like that.


----------



## BobtheBest

elvin jones said:


> This sentence makes no sense to me. So attractive they are fake? What?


I did seem a bit confusing by that.

It kind of seems like the top rated ones are actually celebrities, profeesionals, and use so much makeup.

You did have a point there, this site does seem like exposure therapy.


----------



## elvin jones

BobtheBest said:


> I did seem a bit confusing by that.
> 
> It kind of seems like the top rated ones are actually celebrities, profeesionals, and use so much makeup.
> 
> You did have a point there, this site does seem like exposure therapy.


Yeah in the first 30 minutes the chart was all over the place. I am not going to lie, I was looking at that countdown hoping the meter would shoot up eventually. Then I just gave up on it. Came back to it a day later to find that I was being voted in with a good margin. It was a nice little boost to the ego but I realized how pointless and random it was.

Good for laughs as long as you don't take it too seriously there is no harm. People with self image issues should avoid the site though.


----------



## ravens

elvin jones said:


> Yeah in the first 30 minutes the chart was all over the place. I am not going to lie, I was looking at that countdown hoping the meter would shoot up eventually. Then I just gave up on it. Came back to it a day later to find that I was being voted in with a good margin. It was a nice little boost to the ego but I realized how pointless and random it was.
> 
> Good for laughs as long as you don't take it too seriously there is no harm. People with self image issues should avoid the site though.


That's true. I didn't think I had any problems with it because I've never really thought I was bad looking. Going on there did get me upset for a few days but now I've gotten over it. I've been thinking about going back on there with a better picture of myself but I don't know if I will improve that much or I'll just get upset again.


----------



## BobtheBest

elvin jones said:


> Yeah in the first 30 minutes the chart was all over the place. I am not going to lie, I was looking at that countdown hoping the meter would shoot up eventually. Then I just gave up on it. Came back to it a day later to find that I was being voted in with a good margin. It was a nice little boost to the ego but I realized how pointless and random it was.
> 
> Good for laughs as long as you don't take it too seriously there is no harm. People with self image issues should avoid the site though.


I'm not really taking it too seriously, it seems entertaining to me lol. The way I see it, this is a test to my ego to see how well can I respond after being rejected. Fear of rejection has been something I struggled with the most, and I feel better facing this fear head on.

Of course, if I was still too sensitive, I would never have signed on in the first place. I just feel ready to accept some criticism.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I tried this site out just for the hell of it and I got voted in. But the eugenics style verification kinda makes me sick.


----------



## elvin jones

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I tried this site out just for the hell of it and I got voted in. But the eugenics style verification kinda makes me sick.


You need to check out this thread

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...as-its-more-likely-than-you-think-pic-203157/


----------



## modus

What a weird vote spread. Almost no beautiful votes, but a majority of HMMM OKs. Earlier I was being voted in entirely based on HMMM OKs.

Strange to me anyway.


----------



## elvin jones

exobyte said:


> What a weird vote spread. Almost no beautiful votes, but a majority of HMMM OKs. Earlier I was being voted in entirely based on HMMM OKs.
> 
> Strange to me anyway.


People are really stingy with the beautiful votes. My hmmm ok bar was twice as long as my beautiful bar. I wanna be beautiful damnit.


----------



## modus

elvin jones said:


> People are really stingy with the beautiful votes. My hmmm ok bar was twice as long as my beautiful bar. I wanna be beautiful damnit.


If you think about connotations, beautiful is a strong word, especially for a guy. The stinginess makes some sense.

The funny thing is that "Hmmm OK" isn't supposed to mean they think you're "OK". It's supposed to mean "You barely make the cut, but you're beautiful". I think the site creators worded it this way so that more people had a chance to get in.


----------



## panzimar

I just signed up for a lark to see what all the hallabaloo is. And one minute I'm bee-oo-tyful, the next I'm fug! Blah, take it with a grain of salt. What a load of absolute sh*te.


----------



## CityLights89

Got voted out again. Le sigh. At least I accumulated 2 winks. LOL I didn't get any the last time around.


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

Gave this a shot just for fun, and actually made it in. For what it's worth, I can confirm that those of you who weren't so "fortunate" aren't missing much. Not only is the website and the majority of its members super shallow, but I was surprised at how few actually (physically) attractive people are on there. Take away the makeup and Myspace-angle photos, and most are average at best. 

If you were voted out, I wouldn't take it personally. It's certainly not the be-all, end-all indicator of attractiveness that it purports itself to be.


----------



## JohnWalnut

srschirm said:


> Yikes, so is that saying women view more men as "1s" than anything else?! Or am I reading it incorrectly?


Yeah that's right; 12.5% of the men are seen as average, 7.5% are seen as above average, and 80% are seen as below average.


I wish i was normal said:


> Why do girls send messages to people they think are below medium attractiveness more than others? I'm curious. Or are they just rejection messages? Haha! Those graphs are for okcupid right? I was on there for ages, didn't get a single reply to my messages and a girl never initiated contact with me either. I joined the dating site to try to meet people and help myself, but it ended up making me feel worse, so now i've deleted it!


Girls send very few messages to begin with. They wait for someone else to message them first, and I guess if they really have to send a message they pick someone who is less likely to reject them?
But yeah, back on topic...


----------



## jimjam

panzimar said:


> I just signed up for a lark to see what all the hallabaloo is. And one minute I'm bee-oo-tyful, the next I'm fug! Blah, take it with a grain of salt. What a load of absolute sh*te.


Did you use your avatar here as the photo? Because I'm pretty sure I saw that same photo on the site. What are the odds?

I'm curious to know if there is a way to check your vote spread after getting in. I just want to see what it was. I signed up for the hell of it, and was almost 100% ABSOLUTELY NOT. Then I forgot to check, and two days later, I'm apparently in.

I didn't really care about getting in or not, I wanted to see the vote spread. But its pretty neat getting to see who thinks your hot or not. Some pretty nice looking girls on there apparently found my shoddy bathroom photo attractive. Lol. I'll probably never use the site for anything though.


----------



## elvin jones

Does it make me a bad person that I am addicted to this website? Voting is too much fun. I feel like a judge on one of those reality shows. I think I am being pretty generous with the votes too.


----------



## ravens

elvin jones said:


> Does it make me a bad person that I am addicted to this website? Voting is too much fun. I feel like a judge on one of those reality shows. I think I am being pretty generous with the votes too.


I would probably be pretty generous with the votes too. The thing is that I'm not good looking enough to ever be voted in.


----------



## modus

I got voted out in the end. I had a small amount of beautiful votes but everything else was equally balanced. It was kind of close to the IN zone but kind of not too.

So I guess I'm as average as average gets.


----------



## ravens

exobyte said:


> I got voted out in the end. I had a small amount of beautiful votes but everything else was equally balanced. It was kind of close to the IN zone but kind of not too.
> 
> So I guess I'm as average as average gets.


I guess it's better to be voted as average than to voted as ugly as **** like I was.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Who gives a damn about what some stuck-up idiots at a site like that think? I don't get why people even put themselves on display to be judged, for a crowd that shallow, no less. It's like you all want to feel even worse about yourselves or something?


----------



## modus

Metalunatic said:


> Who gives a damn about what some stuck-up idiots at a site like that think? I don't get why people even put themselves on display to be judged, for a crowd that shallow, no less. It's like you all want to feel even worse about yourselves or something?


Curiosity. There's also some truth to the results.

I was voted out and don't feel any worse about myself.


----------



## elvin jones

exobyte said:


> Curiosity. There's also some truth to the results.
> 
> I was voted out and don't feel any worse about myself.


I think it is much more truthful than any replies you'll get on here. No one on here will say that you are ugly or whatever. People are too nice for honest feedback on SAS so you need an objective place to gather some real opinions.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

exobyte said:


> Curiosity. There's also some truth to the results.
> 
> I was voted out and don't feel any worse about myself.


Fair enough. I wouldn't doubt that there are quite a few people who would sign themselves up for such a site in hopes of boosting their self-esteem, though.



elvin jones said:


> No one on here will say that you are ugly or whatever. People are too nice for honest feedback on SAS so you need an objective place to gather some real opinions.


Maybe this is true about the people on here, but a site that is dedicated to exclusively "beautiful people" would seem to be the exact opposite to it, the way I see it, at least.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

I've come to realize that while the really hot guys are nice to look at, I prefer men who are average to medium good looking. A really hot guy would attract too much attention from other women, and I would not be able to deal with it. A lot of those people on that site look high maintenance and that is really not my thing. I prefer real looking people who are more than about their looks. It is easier to be superficial when you are younger and the people on that site look pretty young to me.


----------



## ravens

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I've come to realize that while the really hot guys are nice to look at, I prefer men who are average to medium good looking. A really hot guy would attract too much attention from other women, and I would not be able to deal with it. A lot of those people on that site look high maintenance and that is really not my thing. I prefer real looking people who are more than about their looks. It is easier to be superficial when you are younger and the people on that site look pretty young to me.


Most of them on there are probably pretty young. Most young people on there probably look at my age and will just vote me bad anyway. Who knows maybe I'm uglier than I think anyway.


----------



## CityLights89

exobyte said:


> I got voted out in the end. I had a small amount of beautiful votes but everything else was equally balanced. It was kind of close to the IN zone but kind of not too.
> 
> So I guess I'm as average as average gets.


Same here. I wouldn't get any further than the border between in and out, which means...AVERAGE! hey, at least some people found us attractive.


----------



## arnie

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I've come to realize that while the really hot guys are nice to look at, I prefer men who are average to medium good looking. A really hot guy would attract too much attention from other women, and I would not be able to deal with it. A lot of those people on that site look high maintenance and that is really not my thing. I prefer real looking people who are more than about their looks. It is easier to be superficial when you are younger and the people on that site look pretty young to me.


What does it matter if girls look at your boyfriend? Girls never hit on guys, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## sfgiantsfan79

I am an extremely average looking person, I'm short, I'm overweight (which is actually a good thing since I was obese at one time. Yay hard work!) even, and I was voted in on my first try. Mind you my profile was shining with my natural confidence and I was honest (doing things many people don't do like admitting that I am not perfect)

This honestly isn't a brag. I'm just trying to show that for some women, hell a lot, being confident with who you are can go a lot further with them than just looks.


----------



## sfgiantsfan79

arnie said:


> What does it matter if girls look at your boyfriend? Girls never hit on guys, so it doesn't matter.


Heck what does it matter if a guy checks out your girl for that matter?

As long as you have the reality, who cares who has the fantasy?


----------



## david87

What a terrible website. Enough said.


----------



## fire mage64

centrino said:


> What do you think about this site?


You can only see people's opinion's about your attractiveness. But what people say about beauty is not a fact. Plus they probably have unrealistic expectations about how they want people to look. Its important to realize that not everyone is going to look like an angel or super model.


----------



## millenniumman75

It only fuels the "Am I ugly?" threads.
If they appear here, I report them, or ask to have the photo moved to the regular photo thread.


----------



## arao6

Who goes to those sites anyway? Honestly, I can think of something 100x better to do with my time than voting on that site.

I'd rather date a girl who understands how I feel. Getting rated by girls who have nothing better to do with their time than rate pics of men just does not float my boat. I couldn't care less.

That being said, everyone here is beautiful in their own way. _Everyone_. Give me a random person and I can tell you 10 good things about them.


----------



## Imbored21

I'm so tempted but I'm not comfortable having my picture online.


----------



## zstandig

huh, well now I have something to do this weekend. yay.


----------



## PersonPersoning

This is how i feel right now haha jesus. Is there a way to tap out? :roll


----------



## nml

why on earth would you sign up to a site like that if you already have issues about your appearance. moths to a flame, sigh.

Though I'm quite curious how I'd do myself, aha


----------



## ravens

I uploaded a picture once last year. 









I did get a little upset about it but I don't feel I'm that bad looking.


----------



## retepe94

centrino said:


> So I signed up to this site just for fun. I uploaded 2 of -what I think are - my best photos.
> 
> This is how I'm going so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first it kinda hurts but now I'm honestly laughing about it. I guess it's good to get a blunt honest opinion and learn to handle the feeling.
> 
> What do you think about this site?


I don't really like it or see the point of it.


----------



## retepe94

leave me alone said:


> It is a better way of getting a honest opinion on your appearance than creating a thread on SAS, to be honest.
> 
> (That doesn't make that site any less shallow and superficial, of course)


And why does some one need others to tell them if they are beautiful or ugly? Doesn't one trust their opinion?


----------



## Giyena

retepe94 said:


> And why does some one need others to tell them if they are beautiful or ugly? Doesn't one trust their opinion?


Insecurity and Social Anxiety.


----------



## retepe94

crazy bob said:


> Insecurity and Social Anxiety.


Agree, but for me SA isn't an excuse, I guess im past the stage of making others opinions my own opinions.


----------



## PersonPersoning

Im laughing right now because my rating was pretty horrible steadily during the first 40 hours up until saturday night. The meter just shot up with a bunch of, "hmmm Ok's" All i can picture on the other end is a bunch of drunk chicks with beer goggles on "hmmm ok". Theres no other explanation.


----------



## IAmDisappoint

PersonPersoning said:


> Theres no other explanation.


Or how about you're just not ugly. Please. This is one of the few times you should admit you're wrong and feel much better for it.


----------



## PersonPersoning

IAmDisappoint said:


> Or how about you're just not ugly. Please. This is one of the few times you should admit you're wrong and feel much better for it.


Im not ugly but im definitely not beautiful. The beautiful bar is completely empty 
and the other 3 bars are even. But my picture doesnt even matter because i have a loss of affect on my face and cant show emotion which is extremely unnatractive. This is me smiling:| I dont know if my facial muscles are atrophied from a lack of use. Or if ive been depressed so long that the connection between my mental emotion and my face has broken. Its really disheartening. Couple that with having no personality or charisma and ive got myself a hell of a hole to dig out of just to appear normal. ANd thats AFTER i get over SA. Which in itself seems impossible. Oh and then im also a loser too with no real skills or money. hahaha


----------



## VanGogh

Never heard of this site before but out of curiosity I just through a photo up.

So far I'm getting a resounding "Absolutely not" after just 15 minutes. No big deal, looking around the site there seems to be some real uglies on it so it wouldn't mean anything even if I was voted in.


----------



## Kalliber

Lol site looks like crap


----------



## scooby

I sorta feel like trying my luck...Time to see if I get in or not.


----------



## Milkman

This site is pure and utter bull****


----------



## Alone75

I'm bored and think I'll sign up for the LoL'z, I know I'll be voted out though very convincingly!


----------



## scooby

Lol, I'm currently getting destroyed by no's and absolutely nots. I'm surprised it's not actually bothering me too much though.


----------



## typicalanimal

ugh, I'm not brave enough. It's hard enough to get myself to post photos of me on the internet at all.

I suspect there's a lot of photoshops and "professional" style shots done for this site since the reward for guys could be hot date. If it were a video then it could be some way fairer.


----------



## nothing else

lyric said:


> Why sign up for such a shallow, superficial, pointless site? It's obviously designed to destroy self-esteem or make people vain.


This.

I think the idea of it is just ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Awkwardd

Omg I just made a profile and it's SO NERVE-WRECKING.

Thanks for the post.

And don't worry about being voted out, a lot of the times a picture can't capture your natural beauty and energy.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

I made a profile about 25 mins ago and I'm being voted out. LOL


I guess I'm not fit to be a beautiful person. :l


----------



## shycheese

Their "safety tips" made me laugh so hard. :lol

*There are certain red flags to watch for that may indicate you're dealing with a scammer. Be aware of anyone who&#8230;

Quickly asks to talk or chat on an outside email or messaging service
Vanishes mysteriously from the site, then reappears under a different name
Talks about "destiny" or "fate"
Claims to be recently widowed
Asks for your address under the guise of sending flowers or gifts
Makes an inordinate amount of grammar and/or spelling errors
Claims to be from U.S. but currently travelling, living or working abroad
Asks you for money*

Guess people on that site aren't very smart.


----------



## VanGogh

After 24 hours it's clear I don't past muster, though the ratings did go up. Presuming the people voting have all been deemed attractive by others then what I can take from it is that about 1 out of 4 women who are superficially attractive will perceive my looks as "Hmmm OK" or "Beautiful". That's good enough for me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

That site is such a joke.


----------



## R3served

Yes and failed miserably lol. It didnt bother me though, found it kinda funny


----------



## jasiony

Noooope, wouldn't bother either.


----------



## gunner21

I'm going to try tonight. Will post results.


----------



## vivibe

Oh god no. My anxiety gets triggered just thinking about it, lol.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I've seen a few posts about it here and I'm so tempted to try it for funzies but at the same time, I know it's gonna make me feel horrible when they reject me. I am at a place where I am okay with how I look and the way they show the "Hmmm ok" "Absolutely Not" etc on that site is way too much.


----------



## I_Dazed_I

Why would someone want to date someone from a site that screams "I'm shallow"


----------



## tehuti88

No, because

1. I'm not beautiful and I don't need a bunch of strangers on some website to tell me that;

2. I can (and do) get rejection whenever I (don't) want it without even trying, don't even have to apply to a site; and

3. I'm not a masochist.


----------



## Live

i got accepted with low quality pic.I just wanna know ,how can i see those b*tches who rated me.?


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Live said:


> i got accepted with low quality pic.I just wanna know ,how can i see those b*tches who rated me.?


lol, i dont think u can


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Why would anyone with any significant degree of intelligence and dignity even try to be a part of such a silly and nonsensical site?

So many around here complain about shallowness in society and what not, but so many are just bitter about not being able to be a part of the beauty elite.


----------



## Zeeshan

I would but I'm fairly sure I wouldn't get in

I'd bet my car.


----------



## tehuti88

retepe94 said:


> And why does some one need others to tell them if they are beautiful or ugly? Doesn't one trust their opinion?





crazy bob said:


> Insecurity and Social Anxiety.


Insecurity and social anxiety are the exact reasons why I *would NOT* use that website. :|

I really do not understand some people. I could hit myself in the foot with a hammer, yet for some reason, I refrain. Why? Oh yes, that's right--because it'd HURT.


----------



## h00dz

I respect all you people that have had the balls to do this. I don't think I could besides I'm pretty sure I would know the results anyway.


----------



## shycheese

I don't think it has anything to do with balls, you just have to not care. Though this site should really be called www.averagepeople.com


----------



## Live

gunner21 said:


> I'm going to try tonight. Will post results.


did u tried it ?

actually boring site


----------



## ravens

Tried once but didn't get in.


----------



## Mugen Souls

Nope, and I never will. I don't dig online fads.


----------



## afff

I'm gonna try but bald guys get laughed off that site


----------



## Zeeshan

afff said:


> I'm gonna try but bald guys get laughed off that site


Don't try aff your as depressed as it is

We can't have you any worse


----------



## afff

No man I have to. Getting onto that website would be a milestone.


----------



## Zeeshan

afff said:


> No man I have to. Getting onto that website would be a milestone.


Lol afff I'm starting to like your posts


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Even if you were aesthetically preened to the eyeballs a site like that could tear your confidence to shreds. Yikes.


----------



## afff

Zeeshan said:


> Lol afff I'm starting to like your posts


Glad you do. Man I WANT to be beautiful.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Live

i love that tv show.


----------



## Pike Queen

No way. Seems like a ridiculous site to me. I don't want to be "voted on". ._.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I'd get IP banned upon typing the URL. I'm just that hideous.


----------



## markwalters2

Got in on my first try.


----------



## Awkwardd

shycheese said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with balls, you just have to not care. Though this site should really be called www.averagepeople.com


Phew, I made it, but by barely. I think there's a lot of haters who vote no just to hate because you're right, the majority of the people on this website aren't even beautiful.


----------



## wildinthestreets

I keep hearing about this place. It's the cruelest thing ever—I can't stop laughing. Reminds me of meat-inspections. Awful. But funny.


----------



## shycheese

My time is up! And I am...










I'm surprised I got any beautiful votes at all since I put up a no makeup shot. Oh well. This was fun hehe :b


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG - that really is wrong on so many levels!


----------



## HelplessKitten

Why would you even bother trying? It would be full of boring, vacuous *******s


----------



## gunner21

Which pic should I try with?

pic 1: http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0389_zpsea776e6d.jpg

pic 2:
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/bah_zpsda58de38.png

pic 3:
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0047_zpsbff18f57.jpg


----------



## skillet

I never heard of it. IDK if I should join since I'm a beautiful person. What is it for?


----------



## Pike Queen

gunner21 said:


> Which pic should I try with?
> 
> pic 1: http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0389_zpsea776e6d.jpg
> 
> pic 2:
> http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/bah_zpsda58de38.png
> 
> pic 3:
> http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0047_zpsbff18f57.jpg


I like the first one. :yes 'Tis _fine_.


----------



## eveningbat

tehuti88 said:


> No, because
> 
> 1. I'm not beautiful and I don't need a bunch of strangers on some website to tell me that;
> 
> But there are no women who are not beautiful. There are the women who do not know they are beautiful.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

gunner21 said:


> Which pic should I try with?
> 
> pic 1: http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0389_zpsea776e6d.jpg
> 
> pic 2:
> http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/bah_zpsda58de38.png
> 
> pic 3:
> http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0047_zpsbff18f57.jpg


They'd be insane not to let you in ._.

You're gorgeous.


----------



## afff

Lol no wonder gunner tells me looks dont matter. He is 8+ so be doesn't have to worry about the unaesthetic struggle.


----------



## gunner21

Pike Queen said:


> I like the first one. :yes 'Tis _fine_.


I'm going to go with the 3rd one.


WithMyFaithx said:


> They'd be insane not to let you in ._.
> 
> You're gorgeous.


Thank you!


afff said:


> Lol no wonder gunner tells me looks dont matter. He is 8+ so be doesn't have to worry about the unaesthetic struggle.


1. I never said looks don't matter. They do, just not as much as you like to drone on about. 2. I'm not 8+


----------



## euphoria04

gunner21 said:


> I'm going to go with the 3rd one.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 1. I never said looks don't matter. They do, just not as much as you like to drone on about. 2. I'm not 8+


I thought the first one was your best too, but your call!


----------



## mindknife

This is just another sign of how shallow society is.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

afff said:


> Lol no wonder gunner tells me looks dont matter. He is 8+ so be doesn't have to worry about the unaesthetic struggle.


Okay erm, afff, let me be real with you. There's nothing wrong with you, hell, you look pretty damn normal to me.I've seen a picture of you. Yes, you're bald. So what? You speak like being bald is the only thing that keeps you from being confident and on top of the world. That shouldn't be true. Hell, if it were true, alot of people on this site wouldn't be where they are now. You seriously need to be alot more comfortable with yourself. You think being bald is what repels others from you sexually? It really isn't. You are attractive, but confidence is what gets you from point A to point B. Have a little more of it, okay? Truth be told, the bald men I know are VERY confident and, I don't want to be mean but, you look alot better than them. You're the only one who has the ability to change your mindset.


----------



## rikkie

If I ever were to try and be a member, it'd be for fun. I honestly thought it was a joke when I first heard about it (a year ago maybe). I guess not!


----------



## gunner21

euphoria04 said:


> I thought the first one was your best too, but your call!


I don't know. It's a very awkward smile and everything.


----------



## Imbored21

I got in with 90% beautifuls. I got 40 messages from hot girls already. Too bad I'm too shy to message them back.


----------



## FlowerChild13

WithMyFaithx said:


> They'd be insane not to let you in ._.
> 
> You're gorgeous.


Agreed! :yes


----------



## Hyperborea

Have to admit it would be nice to try.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Honestly, I've been thinking about it. However, I wouldn't put a normal picture of myself on it. I have to figure out something interesting and weird that would make me stand out from the crowd. The kind of photo that you wouldn't be surprised to get rejected with, but also would be laughing your *** off if you did get in. The kind of photo that would mean absolutely nothing to you if people think you're handsome or ugly. Still, have not figured out a good idea yet. I'm thinking of something that would look like a really corny "sexy" picture, in which you'd have the wind blowing in your hair, your shirt is unbuttoned in order to show off your rocking body, you clinch a rose between your teeth, you're completely soaking wet and you have that "I want to f**k the s**t out of you" look in your eyes. This is still an idea though, need to figure out how to make it come true.


----------



## ASB20

I gotta ask, really - why do people do this to themselves?

There's a chance you get physically validated, yea (and a chance you get even more hurt by unflinching rejection). Then, however, if you do beat the odds and get on the site, you're confronted with a bunch of people who - do you really want to go out with them? With people who joined a dating site based on nothing but looks?

Yeah, that sounds like a great way to make a lasting relationship.


----------



## Radical But Legal

ASB20 said:


> I gotta ask, really - why do people do this to themselves?
> 
> There's a chance you get physically validated, yea (and a chance you get even more hurt by unflinching rejection). Then, however, if you do beat the odds and get on the site, you're confronted with a bunch of people who - do you really want to go out with them? With people who joined a dating site based on nothing but looks?
> 
> Yeah, that sounds like a great way to make a lasting relationship.


How do you know that some of those people that joined also didn't do it as a joke? Come on man, some people are curious about it, so they try to mess around a little bit. Also, it's not completely impossible for a person to look beautiful and not be shallow. Even if I'd ever get in there, although I doubt I'll ever try to do that, I think you'd have to pay some sort of a fee as well. I'm sorry, but that's where I know I'll never become a real member on the site, don't care if girls would start saying I look like a 10.


----------



## CityLights89

I'm surprised this thread was revived. Goes to show that the horrible idea of beautifulpeople.com continues to nag at people. I gave up on that site. And you want to know what site is worse? reddit.com/r/amiugly. Wow, real self-esteem buster right there. I decided to just give up on those sites where strangers rate you. What hurts more than the opinion of strangers about how you look is that same opinion from people you actually know.


----------



## gunner21




----------



## Alsark

^ Oh, that's how it looks? I thought it'd be funny to try but that sort of a ranking system would make me uber depressed, lol. I thought it'd be just "you've been accepted!" or "you've been rejected!" I'd get so many Absolutely Not's that it'd generate the deepest insta-depression.


----------



## Zeeshan

Wow congrats gunner


----------



## gunner21

Alsark said:


> ^ Oh, that's how it looks? I thought it'd be funny to try but that sort of a ranking system would make me uber depressed, lol. I thought it'd be just "you've been accepted!" or "you've been rejected!" I'd get so many Absolutely Not's that it'd generate the deepest insta-depression.


 honestly, it's just the quality of the pic more than anything.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Why would I even try? It's a waste of time.


----------



## gunner21

^ dafuq?


----------



## IAmDisappoint

Hey man. Some women have to sleep around to get in; it's just like Hollywood. Don't judge!


----------



## h00dz

IAmDisappoint said:


> Hey man. Some women have to sleep around to get in; it's just like Hollywood. Don't judge!


:lol


----------



## scooby

I got voted out. Lol.


----------



## gunner21

I was on the verge of being voted out with about like 20 hours left, but I'm guessing I'll get in now on the back of a bunch of hmmmmm....oks.


----------



## Valtron

We live in a culture where neck piercings and tattoos of stupid crap are considered "hot". Why on earth would I ever want to be judged by people who look like that?

I have a very different, counterculture view on beauty. Hell, I don't even like 80% of the clothing in stores nowadays.


----------



## Valtron

Her butt is kinda flat...


----------



## starburst93

gunner21 said:


> I was on the verge of being voted out with about like 20 hours left, but I'm guessing I'll get in now on the back of a bunch of hmmmmm....oks.


You look exactly like my ex boyfriend it's kind of creepy.


----------



## gunner21

starburst93 said:


> You look exactly like my ex boyfriend it's kind of creepy.


Maybe I AM your ex-bf.


----------



## starburst93

.


----------



## VanGogh

gunner21 said:


> 2. I'm not 8+


If you groom yourself like the 3rd picture (buzz haircut, slight facial hair) and up your clothing style a bit, you're an 8 and that's coming from another guy. Some girls will even consider you a 9, just from experience in what 20-something girls go for.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Valtron said:


> We live in a culture where neck piercings and tattoos of stupid crap are considered "hot". Why on earth would I ever want to be judged by people who look like that?
> 
> I have a very different, counterculture view on beauty. Hell, I don't even like 80% of the clothing in stores nowadays.


I don't think people with tattoos and piercings and stuff would probably get through, that's why stuff like suicidegirls exists after all..

There's no way in hell I'd get out of that red bit of the bar  and I usually consider myself average but you know people on that site will have even higher expectations than the average person.


----------



## Mr Bacon

There are communities/dating sites for pretty much every type of people out there. It doesn't surprise me that this website even exists in the first place. It doesn't mean the people on there are superficial idiots either - for all we know, they're just good-looking, and that's it. Some of them are social, some of them have SA. When it comes to dating website, after all, the pictures are one of the biggest selling arguments - that's what many of you guys keep complaining about, right? Hard to judge someone's personality over an online profile.

I'm sure most of the folks on here would be able to get in if they get the right camera shot angle, and exhibit the right grooming/clothing. You can manipulate people's opinions, to certain extent.

I'm ready to bet I can be voted in with a nice pic, yet voted out with another one where I'm neglecting myself (non-epilated eyebrows, untrimmed beard, neglected hairstyle, bad camera quality, unappealing facial expression, bad fashion sense).



gunner21 said:


> Which pic should I try with?
> 
> pic 1: http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0389_zpsea776e6d.jpg
> 
> pic 2:
> http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/bah_zpsda58de38.png
> 
> pic 3:
> http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z369/thegunners21/DSC_0047_zpsbff18f57.jpg


Don't ever let your hair grow again :lol. That buzz cut has some swag!

You definitely picked the right pic, I believe. You look like one of these cool bad boys with that 'don't give a s***' attitude. Definitely looking fine.


----------



## gunner21

VanGogh said:


> If you groom yourself like the 3rd picture (buzz haircut, slight facial hair) and up your clothing style a bit, you're an 8 and that's coming from another guy. Some girls will even consider you a 9, just from experience in what 20-something girls go for.


Let's not get carried away. I can show you a bunch of pics that will prove otherwise. It was just a good pic that showed me in the best light possible. It's really deceiving. What kind of clothes do you recommend though? I usually just go for tees and jeans.


----------



## Zeeshan

gunner21 said:


> Let's not get carried away. I can show you a bunch of pics that will prove otherwise. It was just a good pic that showed me in the best light possible. It's really deceiving. What kind of clothes do you recommend though? I usually just go for tees and jeans.


Please change your avatar


----------



## Justlittleme

huh said:


> I'd rather fap with sandpaper than join such a shallow site.


LOL good one man. hahaha


----------



## VanGogh

gunner21 said:


> Let's not get carried away. I can show you a bunch of pics that will prove otherwise. It was just a good pic that showed me in the best light possible. It's really deceiving. What kind of clothes do you recommend though? I usually just go for tees and jeans.


Understated hipster, but up it with touches of non-hipster class like nice watch, shoes, belt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'd be voted out so fast my internet would shut off while my pics were uploading.


----------

